# Use a car not reported to uber to pick up passengers



## Mycarhatesme (Jul 21, 2015)

Just wondering what will happen if I start using my unregistered with uber 2000 Crown Vic instead of my 2008 Mazda CX-7 to pick up passengers. Most pax are drunk as heck anyway.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber MAY not cover your vehicle in an accident. Most companies (not sure about Uber but VERY LIKELY), carry non owned vehicle insurance to cover vehicles they don't own but have some control over.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

And, if a customer complains Uber will probably deactivate you.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Not a good idea. Don't do it.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Crown Vic better than a Prius any day!

have a stripper pole installed, get an "assistant" to help with ratings... and split the tips


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

One of the few ways pax can accurately identify you. One more way to invite confusion. There is a long list of why this is a poor idea. You would be completely on your own in an at fault or any other kind of accident for that matter no matter phase 1,2 or 3. Good way to be deactivated no doubt.


----------



## Mycarhatesme (Jul 21, 2015)

Anyone know if they first deactivate for a specific period first? Or would this be a permanent deactivation from the bat?


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

That sounds like instant and permanent deactivation. After all, you agreed to only use the vehicle authorized by Uber.

1.16 “Vehicle” means your vehicle that: (a) meets the then-current Company requirements for a vehicle on the Uber Services; and (b) Company authorizes for your use for the purpose of providing Transportation Services.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Mycarhatesme said:


> Anyone know if they first deactivate for a specific period first? Or would this be a permanent deactivation from the bat?


It is such a stupid thing to do. To even ask the question "Is it a permanent or temporary deactivation?" That kind of suggests that you don't get it. If you were to get into an accident with pax in a car that wasn't registered with Uber, you would be risking everything you own and everything you might ever own. You may not have much in the way of assets.

Sounds like you want to try it. Lets us know how it works out for you. The severity of the deactivation would only be the beginning.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Mycarhatesme said:


> Just wondering what will happen if I start using my unregistered with uber 2000 Crown Vic instead of my 2008 Mazda CX-7 to pick up passengers. Most pax are drunk as heck anyway.


I've used mopeds; bycicles built for two, horse drawn carriage, even a donkey. Remember when they are drunk and need to pee or pass out they rarely complain as they won't remember the next day. PS: tell them your Rolls Royce is in the Shop!


----------

